# My son's Browning Buckmark



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I took my 15 year old son to shoot his 22 Buckmark for the 5th time yesterday. He's been fortunate, as we've gone shooting the last 3 weekends in a row. And, he's really made progress in the last 3 weeks. I remember his 1st two sessions - he was very frustrated. And then he wasn't able to go for several months.

But going 3 weeks in a row allowed him to keep what he learned and build on it.

His very last mag, he shot all within the 9 ring at almost rapid fire. I was amazed. So was he.

Earlier this year, I was starting to wonder if I made a mistake getting him that particular model gun. The rear sight has a much smaller sight than a self defense type of gun. And, it takes a little more effort to shoot with those small sights. I was considering buying him a different 22 pistol. But now, he's getting the hang of it


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

We would like to see ....at least a wounded target!
We;ll let you off the hook this time though....just remember.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> We would like to see ....at least a wounded target!
> We;ll let you off the hook this time though....just remember.....


The knuckle head used the same target that already had holes thru it, otherwise we would have framed it


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

I’ve got a couple buckmarks for my daughters. A UDX model and hunter. The seem to prefer the udx. The sights on both those guns are good as far as I’m concerned. While I bought them for my girls I shoot them all the time myself. Great choice, great guns. I’m glad he’s doing well with it


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

A Buckmark was the first pistol i bought my son for his birthday some 30+ years ago. He's 48 now so approximately the same age as your son. They are great pistols. Unfortunately it was lost in a house fire three days before Christmas 1998.

Your post gave me the idea that maybe I should gift him another one. I'm going to look for an older model like he previously had but will definitely keep my options open.

Edit to add that I'm glad to see your son enjoying it. I enjoyed my range time with my son and grandchildren. Still do.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Alte Schule said:


> A Buckmark was the first pistol i bought my son for his birthday some 30+ years ago. He's 48 now so approximately the same age as your son. They are great pistols. Unfortunately it was lost in a house fire three days before Christmas 1998.
> 
> Your post gave me the idea that maybe I should gift him another one. I'm going to look for an older model like he previously had but will dhat efinitely keep my options open.
> 
> Edit to add that I'm glad to see your son enjoying it. I enjoyed my range time with my son and grandchildren. Still do.


The only 22 pistol I ever owned personally was a Buckmark, several years ago. I had researched several 22s at the time. 

And many, many years ago, the local range even had several 22s to rent. So, I was able to try a few.

Years later, when it came time to get my son one, I knew that was the way to go.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a Buckmark a few years ago, but traded it off...that was back in the days when I traded off too many guns. I would like to buy another, but around my parts, one usually only sees Rugers and such...not too many Brownings.

You got your son a good one Shipwreck.


----------

